# Question about the forthcoming election



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

There is speculation that there will be a 'Hung Parliament'

Question: -

Will this be a ticket-only event, or can anyone go to watch?

David


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

It will be televised. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I will take my knitting just incase :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I want to see it 'live' and enjoy the ambience :lol: 

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fine hundred and sixty two of them.
Could be a good week. Maybe a rally.

Dave p


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

562 ? Who are you saving Dave.  

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry 
we have 646 in total Three seat s are vacnt at the moment

Looks like a ten day rally then.

Ill get the beer in

Dave p


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll bring my 90 cents wine along(quantity not quality :lol: )

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Can we then start on the 773 in the upper house.  

tony


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

I thing Dave P's idea of a rally is a winner. If we all brought our own rope, could maybe fit it into a bank holiday weekend.

Oh! there's a thought what about the bankers next.........

David


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh please, I've only so much wine, and I don't go away again till July, can we make the next meet around the end of August?  

tony


----------

